# pet bats? ?



## rach666

i know this seems realy random,but just thought id ask.....
up until i joined this forum, i didnt know people kept meerkats as pets,or skunks even foxes !
i love bats, you cant get me out of the batcave from chester zoo!
so ,is there such thing as having a pet bat?:whistling2:


----------



## Art_Gecko101

I would doubt it, but then nothing is impossible. 

Remember if you like bats though, DO NOT under any circumstances get bitten! They carry Rabies (yes even in the UK) and it will and does kill


----------



## SiUK

yeh people keep them as pets I believe Johnathon Ross has fruit bats, you can get most things if you know where to look


----------



## HABU

ha ha! i used to have one! a little brown bat. i kept him in a storage room for about a month!. he ate and did well. but i let him go. i even have a bat for a tatoo!. i thought it was so cool. i could hold him and everything. people thought i was nuts! but what the hey! i learned some things. just mice with wings basically.


----------



## rach666

fruit bats,,, really ?
there so beautiful, its amazing as to what people keep as pets these daysx


----------



## SiUK

if your serious heres a link to a thread about them on captivebredforums also one of the mods on there keeps them, im sure they would be happy to give you info

CaptiveBred Reptile Forums - :: View topic - New fruit bats 

CaptiveBred Reptile Forums - :: View topic - Fruit bat update


----------



## Tops

people eat fruit bats in other countries. I was offered some once but was only 10 and my mother nearly sh*t a brick.


----------



## rach666

thankyou for that link ,will be really helpful :mf_dribble:


----------



## wohic

I have always wanted a fruit bat, anyone remember Kevin from the fruit pastles advert ?


----------



## saxon

My friend has two meerkats, Mikey and Ky, she's had them quite some years now.
Ky is about 10-11 and Mikey about 8yrs old I thnk.
John and I look after them when she goes on holiday. We won't be able to do that this year as the iguana has that room now.
She offered one of them to me full time when Mikey was younger but I advised her to have him neutered instead. That settled him down and they stopped scrapping.
They are real little characters but not the best of pets.
There will be a youngster going for sale up here shortly when it's owners get sick of it, as they will, they have had one before and got rid of it when it grew up a bit.


----------



## SiUK

its because meerkats should be kept outside in a proper enclosure really, in a group


----------



## saxon

They have a room to themselves. Well equipped with the plenty to entertain them. You wouldn't dare put something like that outside where my friend lives!!!!!!!
She only has the two but they are the happiest little beggers, now that Mikey is neuteured. As I say she's had them since they were babies so she must be doing something right.

Michelle, the owner, went to Africa about 4 yrs ago to a reservation to see them in the wild. She spent a month I think helping with the colony.


----------



## SiUK

they are mental little things, I love watching that meerkat manor proper little colonies


----------



## saxon

Ky and Mikey are both very different.
Ky loves to come and sit on your knee. He will let you tickle him behind his ears while he 'knaws' on your hand, very gentley.
You wouldn't let Mikey get that close to your hand tho',. he'd have it off.
Mikey was from a colony in a small animal house where he was being 'bullied'. He was only 3 months old but it has made a difference with him. Ky was hand reared and is a totally different kettle of fish.
Next time I'm down for lunch I'll get some piccies.
Michelle hates it when I take them chicks and mice down she hates hear the 'crunching' sound when they eat them.


----------



## rach666

aww my byf loves meerkats,but at the same time doesnt want the house to end up a zoo! lol
think i might start doin the lottery,,:hmm:


----------



## HABU

meerkats aren't something you just throw food at. amazing animals...


----------



## Scott W

I don't own mine any more but here's a pic of one










There's loads of fruit bat info on the CB forum, I had 1.1 and a baby born and Peter Parrot on there now has a large colony .


----------



## saxon

He's amazing. I love bats.
I live very close to a colony. They often come right upto the house. They sometimes hang on the top of the window ledge.
My cat caught one a few weeks ago. I went outside to take whatever she had off her and nearly s**t myself when it ran over my foot. It was 2.30am and I was outside in my bathrobe trying to catch it.
When I caught it it was fine so I just let it go it flew away so I suppose she hadn't hurt it too much.


rach666,

Michelle has tried to get me to have Mikey a few times but I've seen the damage they can do when kept indoors. I love going to see them and feed them strawberries/prawns etc but I've more sense than to have one myself.
I should be going over there in a few weeks, unfortunately her G/mother has died, I'll get some good video or pics.


----------



## Ste

r cool id love a bat an a monkey but ill save them till am rich an famous an can afford my own zoo lol


----------



## HABU

the place i bought my snake from today has ringed tailed lemurs, babies for $1500. that kinda stunned me. since that's like 750 british. lotta snakes are bought for that price there.


----------

